# Itv’s storage hoarders is back and looking for people with belongings in self storage



## Twofour Broadcast

ITV’S STORAGE HOARDERS IS BACK AND LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WITH BELONGINGS IN SELF STORAGE!!

Twofour Broadcast (Cornwall with Caroline Quentin, The Hotel Inspector) are producing series 2 of Storage Hoarders , presented by Aggie MacKenzie, for ITV. 

Series 1 aired throughout December 2012 and January and peaked at 1.5 million viewers making it one of ITV’s best-performing daytime shows.

The show features self-storage customers who have accumulated a bit of a hoard under lock and key and would like help to de clutter their storage units as well as identify some interesting belongings and hidden treasures for auction.

Is your partner, family or friends nagging you to look at your storage situation?

Would you like some help to de-clutter and sort your stored belongings?

Could you “Skip it”, “Sell it”, “Give to Charity” or “Keep it”?

We’re looking for:

•	Individuals/couples/families with items in storage that are no longer needed
•	People who store belongings that are not welcome in the house
•	Long-standing collectors with no space left in their home
•	Those who have inherited items over the years
•	Or people who just can’t let go of their stuff because it has sentimental value but currently have no place in the home

If this sounds like you or you know someone who fits the bill, please contact the Storage Hoarders team directly - they might be able to turn some of your possessions into hard cash!

Telephone 01752 727 675 (calls will be charged at your normal network rate)

CLOSING DATE FOR APPLICATIONS IS 31/05/13


----------

